# Polylon HP polyurathane



## schpa (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone here used this crap it,s a 2 component 2 to 1 made by s.w.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

schpa said:


> Has anyone here used this crap it,s a 2 component 2 to 1 made by s.w.


no/ tell us about it


----------



## schpa (Jul 27, 2011)

*polylon HP*

the spec calls for this product to be used on 800 lockers and no matter what I do it cures out flashy shiny and flat. I am using a titian 440 and a 308 fine finish tip the reducer is K7 R111 it said to reduce up to 10%. I have 30 years experience. I have used polane which is a 6 to 1 mix with great results but the voc is to high. Any helpfull tips? S.W. is no help they said it really is a G.P. product even though its S.W. label.


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

SW is saying it's a Glidden Professional product in a SW label? Interesting that they would admit that.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gotta love SW. 

ROFL


----------



## schpa (Jul 27, 2011)

G.P. general polimers


----------



## Walt (Jul 27, 2011)

*Polylon Hp*

Polylon HP is a difficult product to use and not very user friendly. had a lot of difficulty with it doing structural steel


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&doctype=PDS&lang=E&prodno=B65R525

It may be that that a fine finish tip is too small for a polyurethane of such high solids percentage by volume. You may need to reduce it and use the recommended airless tips. What about using a conventional gun?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Read the PDF on this product SW recommends a 013-017 tip at 2400-3000 psi. Also I just can't believe you were able to get it to go through a 008 without over reducing it. The file says that too much reduction will affect the appearance and you put it through a 440 wow! :whistling2:


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

robladd said:


> Read the PDF on this product SW recommends a 013-017 tip at 2400-3000 psi. Also I just can't believe you were able to get it to go through a 008 without over reducing it. The file says that too much reduction will affect the appearance and you put it through a 440 wow! :whistling2:


 
Ding, ding, ding... We have a winner. So often people complain about things being crappy, even though they are the thing creating the issue!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

schpa said:


> S.W. is no help they said it really is a G.P. product even though its S.W. label.


Yea not being able to tell the applicator the correct techniques, and even saying it isn't their product is their fault. This is something that has been lost by SW in the past five years. 

Employees who know their products.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Yea not being able to tell the applicator the correct techniques, and even saying it isn't their product is their fault. This is something that has been lost by SW in the past five years.
> 
> Employees who know their products.


In Vegas there is many SW spread out across the valley. To get Tech support SW relies on 1 Rep to give out the info. This is a good thing because your getting it from someone that knows what he is talking about.

On the other hand it can take a couple days to get the right answer.
Their modo has always been "Ask SW". But it seems that some of their younger salesman still need a course in Introduction to Paint and Drywall Finishes/Substrates. IMHO Rob


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Yea not being able to tell the applicator the correct techniques, and even saying it isn't their product is their fault. This is something that has been lost by SW in the past five years.
> 
> Employees who know their products.


I agree it is frustrating to want to ask questions to the folks in paint stores and sometimes not be able to get a good or correct answer. I went through that a time or two. Now I just familiarize myself with a new product (read the label)(go to PT)(google it), methods for application, spread rate, etc, prior to even providing an estimate for the customer to consider. That way when they ask me why I am so much more I can explain the methods from beginning to end and the estimated time it will take etc....It also keeps me from being in the same position as this guy wondering wtf did I do to myself I am not making any money now.... After already having done it once. Last job I just got contracted was due to the prospective painter before me suggesting to use woodscapes on decking rather than deckscapes. _The customer read the information about the product,_ asked SW and they concurred the other painter was in err. Soon after I received a phone call because they saw my card on the bulletin board. In this case the HO cared more about the deck and the work to be done on it than the guy that was going to do the work. That is too often the case in our field. Hey! job security right? Nah I would like to see our industry get a little more respect.

I dunno man win some lose some nobody is perfect. The SW on Kerr and the one in SPT I see a real effort in the people learning the products. Moreso than probably 98% of the painters that apply them. I am all about Ben Moore and have no gripes with Porter either just sayin. Each of them has disappointed me equally one time or another haha. 

All due respect, if the label states the info regarding recommended tip size and the applicator did not follow the recommended procedure as stated on the label I call that operator error. 30 years painting or not. I painted a couple fire engines in California with a Urethane that required reducers based upon the temps and humidity etc. Hot ones for temps over ? degrees... Anyway you get the point. Never would use anything but a cupgun for applying a product like that. Just me though. 

Here is the good news. Urethanes such as the ones I used in CA were designed to be wet sanded down to 2000 grit then buffed to a silky smooth glossy surface. Maybe that can be done here? Depending on the cost of the paint being used v/s the amount of lockers there are to repair.......BUT I AM NOT SURE I HAVE NOT READ THE LABEL  yet

I do not put the reputation of my company and the potential injury to my bottom line completely in the hands of anyone sitting behind a counter selling and mixing paint. Just me, I read the label of a product I haven't used before. 

Again all the respect for you in the world SL, just talking about me and the general lack of responsibility in our industry is all. I think most of what we see here on PT including you and I is a dying breed of good that needs to demand respect for our industry and not reading the can is par for the course as to why many people refer to us as only one up from roofers as the bottom of the barrel in construction.


----------



## generalpaint (Dec 15, 2010)

*polylon*

I think the problem at times comes from both sides of the counter. For one the store that sold you this should really know more about the product or at least educate themselves with some general info in case you ran into some snage. We have resources for these types of products/ questions. Polylon isnt promar 200 flat and Im sure you spent well over $80 per gallon on this stuff.

What kills me about painters now is automatically its the products fault. Its like we intentionally make products that "flash" or cover bad etc. I agree that the data page instructions should be followed and then if it doesnt work try and work with the store to find a solution together, without automatically calling the product crap. I remember some years ago this product was specified for Texaco gas stations and it was all they would accept with their red, white and black.

Trust the specification, trust the vendor, do your part and put it on as best as you possible can and at the end of the day we all win. If something goes wrong, work together.:thumbup:


----------

